
Taliban accidentally CCs everybody on its mailing list - aespinoza
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2012/11/16/taliban_accidentally_ccs_everybody_on_its_mailing_list
======
mayneack
Original: [http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-
rev...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-reveal-
identities-mailing-list-members/story?id=17737950#.UKlZhaqObRY)

